# Dwarf chain loach and pest snails



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (3 Feb 2019)

I hear these lovely little guys will help eat all those annoying little pest snails... can anyone on here comment on their effectiveness for snail control? Things arnt out of hand here, I just want the problem gone once and for all! I also have MTS to keep the sand moving, would they harm these too?


----------



## mort (3 Feb 2019)

All snails would be in danger and these are great little fish for clearing up smaller ones especially. The biggest drawback with these loaches is that they aren't cheap and you really need a good sized group for them to behave naturally, I'd recommend 6 as a minimum but 8-10+ would be better. So personally I wouldn't see them as a snail reducer unless you actually want to keep the fish anyways because you'll have them a long time after your snails have been devoured.


----------



## Conort2 (3 Feb 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I hear these lovely little guys will help eat all those annoying little pest snails... can anyone on here comment on their effectiveness for snail control? Things arnt out of hand here, I just want the problem gone once and for all! I also have MTS to keep the sand moving, would they harm these too?


You'll need a fair size group for them to be happy and they ideally need a tank of 3ft or larger as they are extremely active. 

Are the snails that bad that you can't live with them? They shouldn't damage plants and will actually help clear up any uneaten food or algae. You could always use assassin snails, however you've then just got a different kind of snail in your tank lol.

Cheers

Conor


----------

